

Scala 2.8.0 RC2 - TrevorBurnham
http://www.scala-lang.org/node/6314

======
perniciosus
The reworked collections api is awesome, it finally feels usable (or it may be
that I have finally gotten a little better understanding of scala it self).

Also tried the RC eclipse plugin today, nice to finally have the run test and
application working directly without having to manually specifying the
classes.

------
whakojacko
Hopefully its better than RC1 was..Honestly Ill probably just wait until they
launch 2.8 for real, as the features arent so compelling to be worth the
effort of switching from 2.7.7 for now...

~~~
apgwoz
Keyword and default arguments are the most compelling, but also unfortunately
backwards incompatible. I'm also digging the delimited-continuations, despite
the fact that I haven't had a real need for them yet--still fun to play with.

The enhanced REPL is also very nice.

~~~
riffraff
I believe the most important enhancement is the set of changes that went into
the compiler itself to make it more usable from IDEs.

Give me a development environment for scala with working autocompletion and
refactoring tools on the level of eclipse's JDT and I promise I will convert
my company :)

~~~
apgwoz
I don't use IDEs, so forgive me for not seeing that as a feature. :)

~~~
riffraff
well a good text editor can still take advantage of autocompletion, inline
error reporting etc ;)

~~~
apgwoz
Very true. I'm sure ENSIME will certainly make use of it for Emacs, which at
some point I'll take advantage of.

